# Good djent tone in POD Farm?



## jbab (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'd like to get a good tone for some epic djenting on my 8! The kinda sound I'm aiming for is something like Meshuggah on the Catch 33 album (the tone from obZen is great too).

Here's the equipment I use for recording:
Agile Intrepid 828
Line 6 TonePort UX2 (with POD Farm and Metal Shop add-on)
Reaper

Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tree (Nov 23, 2010)

Download the Bulb patch and tweak dat shit


----------



## Larcher (Nov 24, 2010)

^This.


I use it for my songs and it sounds Djentastic


edit: Thought I'd help a fellow Ottawa citizen out 

here is the link to the patch:

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/197454/



edit2: here is one of my songs, just so you can hear what comes out of it. http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=9902665

I tweaked it a bit with Izotope, but it's essentially almost the same sound


----------



## jbab (Nov 26, 2010)

It is indeed very Djentastic!
Thank you gentlemen!

@Larcher: My profile lies, I'm actually from Gatineau, but that's pretty close . And great song btw!


----------



## xfilth (Nov 26, 2010)

Am I the only one who isn't very impressed with the bulb patch??

EDIT: Maybe I just haven't heard enough good stuff with it. If anyone got some awesome grooves with it, I'd love to hear


----------



## Larcher (Nov 26, 2010)

jbab said:


> It is indeed very Djentastic!
> Thank you gentlemen!
> 
> @Larcher: My profile lies, I'm actually from Gatineau, but that's pretty close . And great song btw!



Moi aussi


----------



## jbab (Nov 28, 2010)

Larcher said:


> Moi aussi



Oh yeah Outaouais power! On se fait lutter pis on toot dla horn!!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2010)

I find just using a good compressor and some EQ makes the Bulb patch sound pretty darn good.


----------



## Kripa (Nov 29, 2010)

i didnt like bulb's patch... honestly, i dont think he used that patch on his recordings... 

ok, here is a tone i just made in my pod farm, used the soldano solo 100 amp model as i dnt have the metal shop for my pod farm (though i have it in my pod xt live)... sounds nice after double-tracking

http://line6.com/customtone/tone/208808/


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2010)

Kripa said:


> i didnt like bulb's patch... honestly, i dont think he used that patch on his recordings...
> 
> ok, here is a tone i just made in my pod farm, used the soldano solo 100 amp model as i dnt have the metal shop for my pod farm (though i have it in my pod xt live)... sounds nice after double-tracking
> 
> Line 6 :: Custom Tone



Well this is all Bulb patch, and you can hear the tonal similarity to Totla and Zyglrox... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...lbum-new-drum-mix-and-bass-tone-pod-dfhs.html


----------



## Larcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Kripa said:


> i didnt like bulb's patch... honestly, i dont think he used that patch on his recordings...
> 
> ok, here is a tone i just made in my pod farm, used the soldano solo 100 amp model as i dnt have the metal shop for my pod farm (though i have it in my pod xt live)... sounds nice after double-tracking
> 
> Line 6 :: Custom Tone



you should make one for gear box :/

Since I have the X3 I can't use pod farm apparently, unless I use it as an FX in my track chain -.-

so yeah.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2010)

Why not just use it as an FX in the track chain? That's what I do.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah, I just tried that, and meh, I think I prefer the bulb patch still


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2010)

I just use the same effects that's in the Bulb patch just in POD farm. Works fine.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Nov 29, 2010)

Big Bottom amp, V-30 cab, 57 on axis mic, Boost+EQ stomp, 4 band EQ

Set the mid freq knob(not the normal mids knob) on the boost+eq to about 50-60%. Give yourself a healthy amount of mids on the amp EQ. On the 4 band EQ boost anywhere between 200 and 240hz, and then give yourself a nice boost(6db or so, maybe less) around 800hz. Keep gain kind of low on the amp, don't go over about 60%.

Have at it! This is basically the tone I'm using now (not exact settings, but it should get you what you want)


----------



## Kripa (Nov 29, 2010)

> Well this is all Bulb patch, and you can hear the tonal similarity to Totla and Zyglrox... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/rec...-pod-dfhs.html



i see.... sounds good... dnt knw why that patch sounds so thin and fizzy with my axe... but this is good... i'd give it another try now
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...lbum-new-drum-mix-and-bass-tone-pod-dfhs.html


----------

